# DVD`s zu gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2005)

*Werbung von unserem Partner Pit`s Angelreisen*

*Jetzt ist es soweit!*

Die DVD beinhaltet tolle Landschaftsaufnahmen, viele Drillszenen und widmet sich auch dem Heringsfischen im Schärengarten. 

*Ganz speziell:* 
Das fachgerechte Filetieren und enthäuten eines Barsches, teilweise in Zeitlupe!! 

Wer diese Art des Filetierens noch nicht kennt wird begeistert sein.

Natürlich kann man auf dieser DVD auch die exzellente Lage unserer Häuser erkennen. 

Beeindruckend auch die Aufnahmen vom Hechtangeln im Herbst, hier gibt es so richtige „Kracher“ zu bewundern. 

Die DVD gibt es für die ersten 100 Einsender inkl. aktuelles Prospekt kostenlos!

Ein bisschen etwas muss man aber dennoch dafür tun, nämlich eine Frage beantworten.

Die Lösung findet man natürlich auf unsere Homepage:

www.pits-angelreisen.de

*Hier die Frage:*

Wie viele Leute leben auf der Insel Risö??

Zum Beantworten verwendet bitte auf unserer Homepage das Formular für die Buchungsanfrage.

Bitte die genaue Anschrift nicht vergessen!!

Unter Bemerkung dann die Lösung eintragen.

Viel Spaß mit der DVD!


Petri Heil und viele Grüße

Euer Team von Pit´s Angelreisen


----------



## Alf Stone (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Kann es sein das die Homepage nicht ganz funktioniert. Kriege immer nur Fehlermeldungen wenn ich die einzelnen Buttons anklicke... :-(


----------



## Alf Stone (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Hab mich irgendwie durchgewurschelt. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, daß ich mit einem Mac und Mozilla arbeite. Mit dem IE hats dann geklappt, obwohl ich nicht schauen konnte, wie die richtige Antwort ist und mich auf den Bericht im Magazin verlassen muss...


----------



## Rotauge (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Funzt nur mit dem IE. |uhoh:


----------



## Reisender (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Meine Antwort ist wech !!! |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: nun kenne ich die Seite auswendig#6 #6


----------



## Spinny (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Ist raus!


----------



## kanalbulle (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Antwort raus ??? He he - ich habe eben die Benachrichtigung bekommen das ich gewonnen habe :z
Vielen Dank
Freue mich schon auf den Gewinn !!! #6


----------



## THD (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Ich hab auch gewonnen !!

Bin schwer gespannt auf die DVD.

Vielen Dank sagt THD


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Holla > da hat ja das AB gut abgeschnitten - bin neben THD und Kanalbulle, die Nr. 3 der Gewinner #h 

Glückwunsch euch Beiden und allen anderen Gewinnern :m und vielen Dank


----------



## worker_one (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Hab auch gewonnen, also schon 4... :m


----------



## sammycr65 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch gewonnen, also schon 4... :m



... und auch der Sammy hat gewonnen! Also Nr. 5! Weiter so! #6 

Und DANKE!!!


----------



## karpfenmick (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und auch der Sammy hat gewonnen! Also Nr. 5! Weiter so! #6
> 
> Und DANKE!!!


 
Auch ich gehöre zu den Gewinnern,freue mich schon drauf sie in den Recorder zu stecken.Nr.6|laola: 
Danke!!!!#6


----------



## Reisender (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Jep !!!! ich werde auch wieder Beschert........|wavey: |wavey: 


10.0000000000   Danke Danke Danke.............:l


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Mhh komisch ich hab auch abgeschickt, aber keine Antwort erhalten??? Hab ich verloren???


----------



## JanS (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

ich hab auch keine bekommen ;/


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Habe Sonntag hingemailt und Montag schon die Nachricht bekommen, die DVD sei raus. Nun heißt´s abwarten und Tee trinken. 

Vielleicht war ja Eure Antwort falsch ?|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Ich möchte aber eine haben!!!!!!! Ich will gewinnnen!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Sonntag hingemailt und Montag schon die Nachricht bekommen, die DVD sei raus. Nun heißt´s abwarten und Tee trinken.
> 
> Vielleicht war ja Eure Antwort falsch ?|supergri



Wie war Deine Antwort? lol


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Die Antwort hier zu verraten wäre ja unsportlich.
Es gab mal eine Fernsehserie mit Tony Curtis uns Roger Moore, wenn Dir das hilft...|kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Nee schick mir mal ne PN...... Ich glaube nicht, dass ich ne falsche Antwort hatte....


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab mal eine Fernsehserie mit Tony Curtis uns Roger Moore, wenn Dir das hilft...|kopfkrat


 
So kannst Du nichts gewinnen....:m


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Habe eben die DVD und den kleinen Katalog erhalten.
Vielen Dank dafür - sensationelle Aufnahmen !!!
Ich glaube ich muß wieder mal nach Schweden #6


----------



## karpfenmick (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben die DVD und den kleinen Katalog erhalten.
> Vielen Dank dafür - sensationelle Aufnahmen !!!
> Ich glaube ich muß wieder mal nach Schweden #6


 
Hab die DVD auch bekommen, teile deine Meinung voll und ganz.Die haben einen richtig heiß auf Schweden gemacht.Tolle Aufnahmen, Danke#6 #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Na geil..... Ich will diese DVD auch haben!!!! :r:r:r


----------



## kanalbulle (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na geil..... Ich will diese DVD auch haben!!!! :r:r:r


weißt doch.....wenn der Preis stimmt.....:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

RADDE :m.....


----------



## Supporter (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Habe auch keine Mail bekommen,das ich gewonnen habe-Aber die DVD ist heute angekommen----Vielen Dank#6


----------



## bodenseepeter (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Traritrara, der Film ist da. Jetzt muss nur noch der Player flott gemacht werden.... freu


----------



## Supporter (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Wieviele doch nee falsche Lösung eingeschickt habe|supergri das sie noch nix bekommen haben#h Unglaublich


----------



## Reisender (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				supporter schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele doch nee falsche Lösung eingeschickt habe|supergri das sie noch nix bekommen haben#h Unglaublich


 


Das Problem liegt wohl an der Mathematik !! Das ein mal eins ist nicht bei allen geläufig......|supergri |supergri 

Nun werde ich mir die DVD anschauen und in der Vergangenheit schwelgen...#6 #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Sehr lustig. Ich werd die Lösung schon richtig gehabt haben, aber ich bin keiner der Auserwählten! löl


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Bin auch ein Gewinner :m 
Scheint ja eine wirklich gute DVD zu sein so das ich mich nun auch drauf freue.
Dennis, nicht traurig sein, versuch es doch einfach noch einmal |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Also irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Ich hab die gleiche Antwort wie Klaus und ich bekomme gesagt, dass meine Antwort falsch ist und Klaus, dass seine richtig ist!!!!!!! AUFKLÄRUNG!


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Soooo jetzt hab ich doch ne DVD gewonnen! Wie kommt das? Naja mir egal.... Danke für die DVD!!!! :m:q


----------



## Skorpion (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo jetzt hab ich doch ne DVD gewonnen! Wie kommt das? Naja mir egal.... Danke für die DVD!!!! :m:q



und wann wollen wir die DVD kucken:q


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Hier gewinnen auch Leute mit falscher Antwort |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Mensch Leute, freut Euch doch ganz einfach drüber und geniesst die DVD #6 #6 #6


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

*Es ist so das 2 Antworten Richtig sind* :m  

@Bodenseepeter hat die Hälfte der Einwohner weggelassen und trotzdem gewonnen da auch seine Antwort laut _*Pit's-Angelreisen*_ RICHTIG ist. 

Naja, es gibt 2 verschiedene Berichte mit 2 verschiedenen Einwohnerzahlen und beide sind von *Pit's-Angelreisen* verfasst worden. Vielleicht meldet sich ja nochmal jemand von *Pit's-Angelreisen* (nun wurdest du aber oft genug genannt  ) und stellt das hier mal richtig.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> und wann wollen wir die DVD kucken:q



Komm morgen nach WH.... Dann beschnacken wir das bei ner Mefo ok???


----------



## Rotauge (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gewinnen auch Leute mit falscher Antwort |supergri |supergri |supergri
> Mensch Leute, freut Euch doch ganz einfach drüber und geniesst die DVD #6 #6 #6



Ist halt Werbung für Pits Angelreisen.


----------



## Skorpion (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

ja das klingt nicht schlecht, wollte morgen vielleicht auch los. Melde mich by Call


----------



## Alf Stone (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Hab auch ne DVD bekommen. Vielen Dank, so laß ich mir Werbung gefallen und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, denn neben Hechten auch noch Heringe und Barsche fangen hat schon was.


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Ich bekomme auch eine:m 


Danke#6


----------



## Pits Angelreise (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> *Es ist so das 2 Antworten Richtig sind* :m
> 
> @Bodenseepeter hat die Hälfte der Einwohner weggelassen und trotzdem gewonnen da auch seine Antwort laut _*Pit's-Angelreisen*_ RICHTIG ist.
> 
> Naja, es gibt 2 verschiedene Berichte mit 2 verschiedenen Einwohnerzahlen und beide sind von *Pit's-Angelreisen* verfasst worden. Vielleicht meldet sich ja nochmal jemand von *Pit's-Angelreisen* (nun wurdest du aber oft genug genannt  ) und stellt das hier mal richtig.


 
_*Hallo Boardies!!!*_
_*Es gibt nur eine richtige Antwort!!!!!! Möglich das in älteren Berichten eine andere Anzahl der Inselbewohner genannt wird. Manche ziehen weg und andere sind einfach biologisch nicht mehr vorhanden.....:c *_
_*was vor 10 oder 8 Jahren noch richtig war muss jetzt nicht mehr stimmen, daher ja auch unser Hinweis "geht auf unsere Homepage" nur die ist aktuell!!*_

Sollte jemand mit der falschen Antwort die DVD bekommen haben, so hat er Glück gehabt#6 . Ich glaube es ist uns zweimal passiert. Erstaunlich war allerdings die Anzahl der falschen Angaben. Ca. 1/5 aller Einsendungen war falsch.
Allen die die DVD bereits haben, viel Spass beim Betrachten, sind alles Amateuraufnahmen, daher evtl etwas Nachsicht.
Grüße an alle
Pit


----------



## sammycr65 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Da hab ich ja doch noch die Möglichkeit mich "persönlich" zu bedanken!

Danke für die DVD!

der Sammy


----------



## worker_one (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich ja doch noch die Möglichkeit mich "persönlich" zu bedanken!
> 
> Danke für die DVD!
> 
> der Sammy



Genau!

Vielen Dank für diese tollen DVD#6


----------



## Carp4Fun (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Juhuuuu!!!

Hab auch gewonnen! Warte jetzt mal ganz gespannt auf die DVD...|supergri 

@Pits Angelreise:

Vielen Dank!#h


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Hab die DVD schon bekommen und mir gleich angeschaut... macht Lust auf Schweden #6 
Danke Pit.


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Meine ist auch da. Vielen Dank, Pit!!!


----------



## THD (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Meine ist auch da, vielen Dank.
THD


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Hurra, Hurra ich schätze morgen ist die DVD da!
Ich muss ja auch mal Glück haben!

Dankeschön !


----------



## JanS (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

grrr ich hab nichtmal ne antwort von montag bekommen ... dabei bin ich mir ziemlich sicher die richtige antwort zu haben ;(

schade eigentlich ;(


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Jau danke danke danke...... Hab die DVD auch erhalten..... Zieh ich mir gleich mal rein.... Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt das nächstes Jahr mal mit so einer Reise.... Norge ist ausgefallen und ich suche noch Ersatz ... #6


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Moin!
Dafür das diese DVD nicht Profisionell hergestellt wurde( der Inhalt), Ist sie sehr gut gemacht!
Die Landschaft sieht ja wohl Genial aus und Hechte gibts da wohl ohne Ende!
Fazit: Da müsste man mal hin!


----------



## JanS (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

ja *träum* 

hab übrigens doch gewonnen *g*


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Ich danke Pit`s Angelreisen!!#6
Auch für mich hat man noch eine DVD auf die Reise geschickt!


----------



## utzel (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

|licht Ich hab mir auch eine erraten. *Danke an Pit`s Angelreisen!!!* #6


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Die DVD ist angekommen und ich kann nur *DANKE* sagen und bestätigen was einige meiner Vorredner schon sagten *Spitze gemacht und mit tollen Aufnahmen*


----------



## H-Angler (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

*Danke auch von mir!!! Tolle DVD ist echt schön dort!!! ;-)
Mal ne Frage an dieser stelle wer macht das Lied mit dem Fishing???? #c *


----------



## gismowolf (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: DVD`s zu gewinnen!!*

Danke an Pit`s Angelreisen.Die DVD ist heute angekommen und ich habe die 
wunderschönen Fang-Drill-und Landschaftsszenen sehr genossen!!


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2005)

.....


----------

